

SSH in Windows  - baligena
http://max-michaels.blogspot.com/2012/04/ssh-in-windows.html

======
Terretta
<http://www.bitvise.com/winsshd>

WinSSHD is an SSH server for all Windows NT-series operating systems.
Supported platforms include Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 2008, and 7. Both
32 and 64 bit. Free for personal use.

------
alexweber
PuTTY. Did I miss something?

~~~
wladimir
Yes. He's looking for a server, PuTTY is a client.

------
jodrellblank
Some non-Cygwin alternative SSH servers are discussed here:

[http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/install-...](http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/install-
ssh-server-windows-server-2008.html)

